# Starting pay $58.73



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

key word being _travel_.....~CS~


----------



## chadw (Jan 10, 2012)

Wish i was a jw..


----------



## 408sparky (Jan 11, 2013)

Don't worry Chad I remember when I was an apprentice and thought it would never end. Time flies when your having fun.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

chadw said:


> Wish i was a jw..


Wish I was union.:whistling2:


----------



## 408sparky (Jan 11, 2013)

John you should look into it I believe you need to have about 6,000 hours of experience to get organized. Here in San Jose we're looking for good hands. If you got what it takes come on down.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

408sparky said:


> John you should look into it I believe you need to have about 6,000 hours of experience to get organized. Here in San Jose we're looking for good hands. If you got what it takes come on down.


I exited California years ago and have no intentions of returning. Local 300 is an in-law at the moment.


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

Electrician-welders are not really all that common. Especially skilled aluminum welders. I didnt see that asked for in the sheet though. I find it odd that 8 calls can pass 580 people every day though


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

Why would an electrican need to be a certified welder. I would think that a certified welder would belong in a different trade union.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

John said:


> Why would an electrican need to be a certified welder. I would think that a certified welder would belong in a different trade union.


We weld up anything that supports our work. Each of the union skill trades does their own welding. Electrical welders are in demand everywhere right now.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

eejack said:


> We weld up anything that supports our work. Each of the union skill trades does their own welding. Electrical welders are in demand everywhere right now.


Certified as in ...ASME welding certified?


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

Installation of electrical equipment is electrical work. Welders are mostly in the fitters, iron workers, or millwrights union. I never heard of a welders union. 

A lot of equipment that might otherwise be bolted down is sometimes specified to be welded. Hence the need the need for electrician welders. Specifically stick welding.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

So the $58.73 would be more than the JW pay because of the ability to weld?


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

Man my head was spinning until I realised that said 408 and not 480


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

walkerj said:


> Man my head was spinning until I realised that said 408 and not 480


The "others" are getting sneaky.:jester:


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

walkerj said:


> Man my head was spinning until I realised that said 408 and not 480


Makes you think about driving up to jackson, huh?


The pay is slightly higher than regular electricians because it is a specialty call. The wage is typically the foreman rate. the cost of housing is quite high in 332. commute to and from cheaper residential areas typically takes an extra hour due to traffic discouraging members who may choose to live elsewhere commuting into the area every day. (though i'm sure many do).

A 50 year old house in a nicer neighborhood in 332 may cost up to 1.3 million or more for a 1300 square foot 3bedroom/1 bath. Homes in areas that are more remote or not as nice will cost at least several hundred thousands. The average home price is 900,000. Apartment and home rental is not cheap either. There is a lot of competition for residences, that is one of the reasons for the high pay rate in that county.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

uconduit said:


> Makes you think about driving up to jackson, huh?
> 
> 
> The pay is slightly higher than regular electricians because it is a specialty call. The wage is typically the foreman rate. the cost of housing is quite high in 332. commute to and from cheaper residential areas typically takes an extra hour due to traffic discouraging members who may choose to live elsewhere commuting into the area every day. (though i'm sure many do).
> ...


Why isn't it a 595 call?


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

The worksite is within the geographical boundaries of 332, not 595.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

uconduit said:


> Makes you think about driving up to jackson, huh?
> 
> The pay is slightly higher than regular electricians because it is a specialty call. The wage is typically the foreman rate. the cost of housing is quite high in 332. commute to and from cheaper residential areas typically takes an extra hour due to traffic discouraging members who may choose to live elsewhere commuting into the area every day. (though i'm sure many do).
> 
> A 50 year old house in a nicer neighborhood in 332 may cost up to 1.3 million or more for a 1300 square foot 3bedroom/1 bath. Homes in areas that are more remote or not as nice will cost at least several hundred thousands. The average home price is 900,000. Apartment and home rental is not cheap either. There is a lot of competition for residences, that is one of the reasons for the high pay rate in that county.


No I am happy right where I am and I hate welding for money.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

walkerj said:


> No I am happy right where I am and I hate welding for money.


But it's a dry heat.....


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

eejack said:


> We weld up anything that supports our work. Each of the union skill trades does their own welding. Electrical welders are in demand everywhere right now.


I did not know about this until recent. Oh well if I ever come off this gig.... They pay better than regular JW's?


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

nolabama said:


> I did not know about this until recent. Oh well if I ever come off this gig.... They pay better than regular JW's?


Yes but down here you can get just as good of pay staying rat


----------



## 408sparky (Jan 11, 2013)

I didn't mention, but contractor is asking for a letter of continuity. Also must be certified welder. Something fishy about this call maybe the contractor figured out a way to hire of the street at cheaper wages if the Ibew can't man up this call.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

WTH is a letter of continuity supposed to be?? I'd be interested if it was a call here in Canada. It's kind of quite here and I wouldn't mind taking a working vacation...especially for $60/hr:thumbsup: I highly doubt they would recognize my CWB cert though.


----------



## 408sparky (Jan 11, 2013)

Rollie73 I would call Local 332 you never know that cert you have might get you in the door.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

It's worth checking out for sure. I'll check it out....:thumbsup: Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

It wouldn't be ethical for them to pay any less that electrician-welder rates. Even if they find some guy used to working $10/hr. It's a violation of union policy for a member to accept any less than full pay. It would probably be violation of the contract for the employer to pay any less than full rate. I know they've paid the full electrician-welder rate to an apprentice before so I don't think that they would just try fishy at least in this regard.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

For sure....we have two JM welders who are 3rd and 4th yr apprentices but get paid full rate if they are sent out as welders. If they go out as electricians....they get their regular apprentice rate.


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

it's not too bad a gig, I don't think, I've seen the welders get laborers to help them too. Like carry the cables and stuff.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

how would an electrician looking to get into welding go about it? is there any public courses available or would you just jump right in and learn at your own expense


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

The apprentices get to do that here. If we are welding we just drop helmet and burn metal......no set up....no drag cables....nothing.:thumbsup:


----------



## 408sparky (Jan 11, 2013)

Uconduit I've worked for a contracor in Local 684 and they couldn't man up the job. So they got away hiring from a temp agency that paid the guys half the wages. I'm sure every local has their own bylaws.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

John said:


> So the $58.73 would be more than the JW pay because of the ability to weld?


It might be, or it just might be the journeyman rate in 332. It depends upon the local. Everyone except foreman makes the same rate in my local for example...whether you are a high voltage splicer or an instrument tech or just plain old journeyman...

though it always pays to have a specialty to make yourself more available for work.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

ponyboy said:


> how would an electrician looking to get into welding go about it? is there any public courses available or would you just jump right in and learn at your own expense


You can do it on your own, or through a course through a union hall. My hall offers a welding course sporadically. 

The best way is to get one of the POCOs to train you - around here a PSEG trained welder is considered certified for almost any task.


----------



## 408sparky (Jan 11, 2013)

Ponyboy here in San Jose they offer welding classes at ccoc. Its a vocational school. I believe it can also be learned at a community college.


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

The cost of housing justifies the higher wages. For the cost of a 10,000 square foot new home out in the midwest might get you a 1 bedroom in the nicer neighboorhoods in 332.


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

I would happily take the call brother. Just got the letter in the mail to take the Cali state test. Gonna schedule it for week after next!


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

there are only 4 calls for that project as of tomorrow morning's dispatch


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

eejack said:


> You can do it on your own, or through a course through a union hall. My hall offers a welding course sporadically.
> 
> The best way is to get one of the POCOs to train you - around here a PSEG trained welder is considered certified for almost any task.


my good friend is a welder for the gas utility here i might hit him up for some training. this is something i've been meaning to get into for a couple years but never had the ambition


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

FYI, the call specifies certificate must have been obtained within past 12 mos.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

John said:


> Why would an electrican need to be a certified welder. I would think that a certified welder would belong in a different trade union.



To perhaps open up employment opportunities.
Like holding a commercial drivers license, Master plumber and an HVAC lic..

Life is 'funny', one may never know where the next meal may come from.

The more certs and licenses... The better.:thumbsup:


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

eejack said:


> We weld up anything that supports our work. Each of the union skill trades does their own welding. Electrical welders are in demand everywhere right now.



Really!? In NJ.? Try it in Boston. They won't get outa the truck for that money.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

John said:


> Why would an electrican need to be a certified welder. I would think that a certified welder would belong in a different trade union.


I welded for several years. Had to be certified to weld tray supports to structural steel


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

ponyboy said:


> how would an electrician looking to get into welding go about it? is there any public courses available or would you just jump right in and learn at your own expense



Our training center has classes and a weld shop for hands on. But if you worked for our shop, I'm sure someone in the fab shop could teach you


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

This call has been either cancelled or filled or some combination of the two.


----------



## Privateer (Jan 1, 2013)

eejack said:


> We weld up anything that supports our work. Each of the union skill trades does their own welding. Electrical welders are in demand everywhere right now.


My understanding in 915 JATC is that all apprentices will be taught welding. It's on our course work sheet and we have a huge section in the workshop with a row of individual welding stations where we will be tested.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Privateer said:


> My understanding in 915 JATC is that all apprentices will be taught welding. It's on our course work sheet and we have a huge section in the workshop with a row of individual welding stations where we will be tested.


Good for your local. Your folks tend to travel a lot, so those sort of skills really pay off.


----------



## 408sparky (Jan 11, 2013)

The call for journewman welder went unfilled. I guess having special kills does pay off. Ibew member missing out on $86 total package.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

408sparky said:


> The call for journewman welder went unfilled. I guess having special kills does pay off. Ibew member missing out on $86 total package.


Things like this ought to convince your local to offer a course in it. I bring everyone of these things to our training director...he is annoyed with me but has been trying to add courses.


----------



## 408sparky (Jan 11, 2013)

eejack said:


> Things like this ought to convince your local to offer a course in it. I bring everyone of these things to our training director...he is annoyed with me but has been trying to add courses.


I've mentioned things like these to the Jatc. The thing is we don't have to much industrial work here in 332. Usually all the industrial work we have is at the power plants which this call is for, and the other would be at Nasa.


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

Which Bay Area locals do a lot of industrial, besides 302?


----------



## 408sparky (Jan 11, 2013)

uconduit said:


> Which Bay Area locals do a lot of industrial, besides 302?


I believe local 6 also does industrial work.


----------



## RUSSIAN (Mar 4, 2008)

I just want to mention a couple things. First the contractor in question is from out of area and has had some issues, there have been a lot of repeat calls, and weird requests to the power plant, I think there is a high turn around out there. Second, 408 sparky was right, if the hall can not supply a contractor with qualified elecectricians then the contractor can hire off the street.


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

Ive actually worked either with them or for them
on other projects. They have their way of doing things. They had an instrument technician call a few weeks ago I think. 

So when will the 9er project man up?


----------



## 408sparky (Jan 11, 2013)

uconduit said:


> Ive actually worked either with them or for them
> on other projects. They have their way of doing things. They had an instrument technician call a few weeks ago I think.
> 
> So when will the 9er project man up?


That's the job that a lot of people are waiting for. With 106 on book 1 and 446 on book 2 I'm seeing about 200 brothers and sisters going out to the stadium. Plus Apple big campus that's another 200 to 300 brothers and sisters. Also Google's buildings in Mountain View Ca that's another 100 brothers and sisters. Also add a couple of hospital s easy 100 brothers and sisters.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

uconduit said:


> So when will the 9er project man up?


There are quite a few there now, in fact my son is on that project. I believe the completion date is May 2014, so they should crew up more this summer, I would guess.


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

I might just get on that.... Who has the contract? is it tall tree EC?


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

uconduit said:


> I might just get on that.... Who has the contract? is it tall tree EC?


Primary contract is Cupertino Electric.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

We only have a few fully certified welders here in NYC. However because of the enormous amount of work from Hurricane Sandy and the amount of welding necessary there is talk of starting another welding class.

When I traveled...oh...twenty years ago...I distinctly remember seeing IBEW welders for the first time and commenting to another traveler about it. The guys were like...what do you mean you boys don't WELD in NYC? That's OUR WORK! 

LOL I was like...hey...don't blame me...lol. When I eventually got back home from traveling 5yrs later one of the first courses that got set up was a Welding Course!


----------



## 408sparky (Jan 11, 2013)

icefalkon said:


> We only have a few fully certified welders here in NYC. However because of the enormous amount of work from Hurricane Sandy and the amount of welding necessary there is talk of starting another welding class.
> 
> When I traveled...oh...twenty years ago...I distinctly remember seeing IBEW welders for the first time and commenting to another traveler about it. The guys were like...what do you mean you boys don't WELD in NYC? That's OUR WORK!
> 
> LOL I was like...hey...don't blame me...lol. When I eventually got back home from traveling 5yrs later one of the first courses that got set up was a Welding Course!


I agree that's our work but its slowly getting taken away by others.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

408sparky said:


> I agree that's our work but its slowly getting taken away by others.


Taken away or given away?


----------



## 408sparky (Jan 11, 2013)

sparky970 said:


> Taken away or given away?


I would have to say both. Taken away by people that care and given away by people that don't care.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

408sparky said:


> I would have to say both. Taken away by people that care and given away by people that don't care.


You nailed it on the head brother. It's a damn shame that there ARE those that simply don't "get" it that the less they care...the worse our local's become.


----------



## RUSSIAN (Mar 4, 2008)

uconduit said:


> Ive actually worked either with them or for them
> on other projects. They have their way of doing things. They had an instrument technician call a few weeks ago I think.
> 
> So when will the 9er project man up?


I've heard that Cupurtino is not going to do a big "man-up" for the stadium, but rather pull in from existing jobs and then man up other jobs as needed, dont know how true that is.


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

Just signed book2 in local 6, 332 and a few others. We were told we wont be able to even smell the stadium. Guy at the hall said they are up to 100 wireman and starting to lay off


----------



## 408sparky (Jan 11, 2013)

That's not the only job in 332. There's the new Apple campus. Also Stanford children's hospital. There's a new soccer stadium for San Jose earthquakes that hasn't even broke ground. There's 11 brand new Google building's from the ground up that just barely broke ground. So I would say you'll definitely go out by spring. So hang in there.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

408sparky said:


> That's not the only job in 332. There's the new Apple campus. Also Stanford children's hospital. There's a new soccer stadium for San Jose earthquakes that hasn't even broke ground. There's 11 brand new Google building's from the ground up that just barely broke ground. *So I would say you'll definitely go out by spring.* So hang in there.


So what would the plan on the minor luxuries of life like eating until spring? Definately sounds like there is lots of work coming up though...


----------



## 408sparky (Jan 11, 2013)

glen1971 said:


> So what would the plan on the minor luxuries of life like eating until spring? Definately sounds like there is lots of work coming up though...


I don't know your personal finances, but I was always told as an apprentice to always have savings in the bank. Another thing I noticed if someone is really looking for work they'll show up at the hall no matter what and take any calls no matter what. Just on wednesday one calk went into book 2 position 425. Also there's a CE call in 332 that has not been filled. When times are slow I've taken a CE call just to make more than unemployment. We have to man up these calls.


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

al13nw4r3LC76 said:


> Just signed book2 in local 6, 332 and a few others. We were told we wont be able to even smell the stadium. Guy at the hall said they are up to 100 wireman and starting to lay off


That place use to be part of the parking lot that was at farthest possible point from the entrance to the amusement park, but was the best place to catch the 20, and 140 busses. Well anyways there is the Apple donut and some other stuff in that area. Be advised that there are additional requirements for 6, 332; specifically the Drug testing place by San Carlos St for 332, and having an OSHA 10 card for 6.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

408sparky said:


> I don't know your personal finances, but I was always told as an apprentice to always have savings in the bank.


I have savings in the bank, but not enough to last until spring with a mortgage, truck payments, and kids to feed.. Guess it depends on the area you are in and how much time off between jobs everyone is used to..


----------



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

408sparky said:


> .... The thing is we don't have to much industrial work here in 332...


This is a pretty surprising statement. 88% of Silicon Valley Power's
output is sold to industrial:

Silicon Valley Power Fact Sheet










Granted, that is City of Santa Clara only, but SC is representative of
the Valley. All that work must be going somewhere


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

rexowner said:


> This is a pretty surprising statement. 88% of Silicon Valley Power's
> output is sold to industrial:
> 
> Silicon Valley Power Fact Sheet
> ...


About half the land area in santa clara is industrial.


----------



## 408sparky (Jan 11, 2013)

rexowner said:


> This is a pretty surprising statement. 88% of Silicon Valley Power's
> output is sold to industrial:
> 
> Silicon Valley Power Fact Sheet
> ...


What I would like to know is out of the 88% of industrial work is being done by county employees and city employees. If that's the case even those employees are IBEW members.


----------



## 408sparky (Jan 11, 2013)

rexowner said:


> This is a pretty surprising statement. 88% of Silicon Valley Power's
> output is sold to industrial:
> 
> Silicon Valley Power Fact Sheet
> ...


What I would like to know is out of the 88% of industrial work is being done by county employees and city employees. If that's the case even those employees are IBEW members.


----------



## 408sparky (Jan 11, 2013)

glen1971 said:


> I have savings in the bank, but not enough to last until spring with a mortgage, truck payments, and kids to feed.. Guess it depends on the area you are in and how much time off between jobs everyone is used to..


Calls today went into book two position #440. This is just the beginning.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

outta that $58.73 what do you reckon you get to keep for yourself, after union fees and taxes?


----------



## 408sparky (Jan 11, 2013)

$58.73 is your take home and deduct 6 or 7%. The full package is $86 and some change.


----------



## 408sparky (Jan 11, 2013)

It also depends on your dependents. Some guys here go except at journeyman rate which is $50 and some change and take home $1800.


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

408sparky were those long calls or short that went that deep to book#2?


----------



## 408sparky (Jan 11, 2013)

BuzzKill said:


> outta that $58.73 what do you reckon you get to keep for yourself, after union fees and taxes?


Oh I forgot to mentioned that's weekly pay.


----------



## 408sparky (Jan 11, 2013)

al13nw4r3LC76 said:


> 408sparky were those long calls or short that went that deep to book#2?


Long calls. People are just waiting for big projects, but I wouldn't pass up any call.


----------



## Supfoolitschris (Jan 29, 2013)

Do you need a cali state license to take calls there? Ive heard you do and heard you dont. Peeps confuse me :/


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

Supfoolitschris said:


> Do you need a cali state license to take calls there? Ive heard you do and heard you dont. Peeps confuse me :/


You need a CA State Certification Card to work for an electrical contractor in California.


----------



## 408sparky (Jan 11, 2013)

Supfoolitschris said:


> Do you need a cali state license to take calls there? Ive heard you do and heard you dont. Peeps confuse me :/


Yes you do need a cali state cert. Which you can go online at http://www.dir.ca.gov/dlse/ecu/ElectricalTrade.html


----------



## Supfoolitschris (Jan 29, 2013)

Ok thanks man. Things are crazy slow around here and need to do some traveling. My old travelin partner drug up so i gotta find a new one of those too :/


----------



## owl (Oct 31, 2012)

408sparky said:


> I don't know your personal finances, but I was always told as an apprentice to always have savings in the bank.


Not all apprentices live with their parents. Some of us have families to support. Saving money on a small wage can be very difficult and impossible at times. Many of the apprentices in my local have a wife or girlfriend supporting them at least partially if not fully. They don't have an excuse for not saving money. They all drive gas guzzler trucks, too. I don't understand it. Drive a small, cheap car, and sock the rest away.


----------



## 408sparky (Jan 11, 2013)

owl said:


> Not all apprentices live with their parents. Some of us have families to support. Saving money on a small wage can be very difficult and impossible at times. Many of the apprentices in my local have a wife or girlfriend supporting them at least partially if not fully. They don't have an excuse for not saving money. They all drive gas guzzler trucks, too. I don't understand it. Drive a small, cheap car, and sock the rest away.


I understand what your saying I use to be that guy. A good way I've learned on managing finances is thru this show I listened to name Dave Ramsey.


----------



## 408sparky (Jan 11, 2013)

25 long journeyman calls and 2 welder calls for 2/26/13 in local 332.


----------



## RUSSIAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Yup and almost 500 on book two, if you plan on coming here it may be to late but you never know


----------

